# April fools adds a big let down (discussion)



## AishaDracoGryphy (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but to me the April fools day adds this year were a  huge let down. I can see why they might be humorous or clever, but it was all ruined for me weeks ago when Dragoneer posted this 

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1266115/



> It's that time again! Well, almost that time again...
> 
> Send in your best fake ass ads to FA! We'll air the best/worst fake ass  ads to put up on the site for April Fools.  600x98px or 180x75px in  resolution. Ads can be sent to:
> wtf[at]furaffinity.net
> ...



So today when I see the adds I read them and I don't  first think (oh a charitable auction to help.... what???" I think "Oh well it's fake anyway, I knew this weeks ago".

You simply cannot publicly announce  that your doing an April fool's joke and what it will be, the joke just falls flat and has no humor.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2010)

not to mention some of us have ADBLOCK on


----------



## Cervidanti (Apr 1, 2010)

I was wondering why there was no joke apart from the "hurp durp durp" blog post thing.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2010)

There's something funny about April Fool's pranks.  One, the best pranks have to be discussed in advance, but that also risks letting the surprise out.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2010)

For something like this, that's normally blocked or ignored, a bit of surprise has to be let out, or it goes missed with the rest.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Apr 1, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> There's something funny about April Fool's pranks.  One, the best pranks have to be discussed in advance, but that also risks letting the surprise out.



He did  not discuss the prank, he announced it publicly. Yes the better pranks need planning, but on the inside, to only a select few so you don't alert the person/people being pranked that there is a prank.

If I told you, "tomorrow I'm going to poor milk over your head at lunch" you simply won't be sitting next me me at lunch, and if I go out of my way to do that anyway, you will expect it and be prepared.

Neer did exactly that. He warned us that there was to be a prank, what it was and when it was happening.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> He did  not discuss the prank, he announced it publicly. Yes the better pranks need planning, but on the inside, to only a select few so you don't alert the person/people being pranked that there is a prank.
> 
> If I told you, "tomorrow I'm going to poor milk over your head at lunch" you simply won't be sitting next me me at lunch, and if I go out of my way to do that anyway, you will expect it and be prepared.
> 
> Neer did exactly that. He warned us that there was to be a prank, what it was and when it was happening.


he actually more along the lines of saying "we need prank ads"
and also not everyone has Neer on their watch list, i only added him like last month over the 3 years I been on FA


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 1, 2010)

This is the last thing I need to see is fake FA ads I will end up blocking with Adblock.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2010)

The ads were announced, the Furbuy "buy a ban" auction was not. =3 And they were announced last year as well, too. We always have something else in store in addition to the ads.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Apr 1, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> The ads were announced, the Furbuy "buy a ban" auction was not. =3 And they were announced last year as well, too. We always have something else in store in addition to the ads.



I saw nothing other then the adds, and I knew the furbuy thing was fake because I knew the adds would be. I feel like I was let down, I expected something really fun and got really nothing.

It's literally like it was X-mas and there was just nothing under the tree.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 1, 2010)

Or Easter eggs so cleverly hidden that they won't be found until Christmas.

:<


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> I saw nothing other then the adds, and I knew the furbuy thing was fake because I knew the adds would be. I feel like I was let down, I expected something really fun and got really nothing.
> 
> It's literally like it was X-mas and there was just nothing under the tree.


Uh, okay, I'm... sorry to dissapoint you with a bit of humor.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 1, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> I saw nothing other then the adds, and I knew the furbuy thing was fake because I knew the adds would be. I feel like I was let down, I expected something really fun and got really nothing.
> 
> It's literally like it was X-mas and there was just nothing under the tree.


Tell me once when April Fools was actually funny
Every year its the same jokes being reused like the hundreds of journals saying "i'm leaving the Fandom" or "free art/Requests"


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Tell me once when April Fools was actually funny
> Every year its the same jokes being reused like the hundreds of journals saying "i'm leaving the Fandom" or "free art/Requests"



But I do give free art... D: I'm just not that good. xP

On topic, doing an ad-related thing doesn't really amount to much. Public or not, people ad-block or simply ignore them. I've clicked maybe five different ads on FA, only really liking one thing I found because of them -the werewolf calendar pinned up on my wall. Unless you're pranking the people that read the journal post and really submitted an entry, I don't see a point. Or prank. But that's just me. Some ideas are much better as ideas.

The best prank is to tell everyone you're cooking up something special for April 1st, build up the suspense the whole week or so, then do absolutely nothing.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Tell me once when April Fools was actually funny
> Every year its the same jokes being reused like the hundreds of journals saying "i'm leaving the Fandom" or "free art/Requests"



The snowing llamas was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The snowing llamas was actually pretty funny.



I was hoping they'd make a return.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 2, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I was hoping they'd make a return.


People kept complaining they were crashing their PCs that were ages old, so...


----------



## Skoon (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow. Seems to me like people are taking April 1st a wee bit too seriously. 

If the jokes didn't amuse you, so what? Not even worth mentioning. :/

I'm not attacking anybody directly here. But it seems utterly ridiculous to me that someone could be upset that some April fools joke was not funny enough for them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

if every site does something grand every year it starts to mean nothing


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> People kept complaining they were crashing their PCs that were ages old, so...



JavaScript tends to have that effect even on not-that-old PCs, especially when a dozen or two bob-like animations try to play in the browser.  Can't win.



Skoon said:


> Wow. Seems to me like people are taking April 1st a wee bit too seriously.
> 
> If the jokes didn't amuse you, so what? Not even worth mentioning. :/
> 
> I'm not attacking anybody directly here. But it seems utterly ridiculous to me that someone could be upset that some April fools joke was not funny enough for them.



We're furries; we get upset at the littlest things.  Just ask Fchan:



			
				Fchan on all boards 2010-04-01 said:
			
		

> Due to the immaturity of the fchan community to deal with a simple and harmless April Fools joke initiated by the staff of fchan,
> I have decided to shut down access to the site for the remainder of the day.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  That was put up before I could see what the joke was, unless that was the joke itself.


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> JavaScript tends to have that effect even on not-that-old PCs, especially when a dozen or two bob-like animations try to play in the browser.  Can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The joke was that you could only get to /f/

I lol'd pretty hard when I heard about it. Stupid butthurt furries.


----------



## Firehazard (Apr 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The joke was that you could only get to /f/
> 
> I lol'd pretty hard when I heard about it. Stupid butthurt furries.



Hell hath no fury like a gay furry deprived of porn for an entire day. If any psychologists want proof that porn is an addiction as powerful as crack, I know where to tell 'em to look.


----------

